
Slife: displays graphically what you do with your computer - pg
http://www.slifelabs.com/
======
jwecker
I can't get it to pull up. google cache
http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:Kzhj8Oi5868J:www.slifelabs.com/&strip=1

Good heavens, there's not a news.YC effect, is there? I guess it's on digg...

------
dominik
Rediscovered this, quite useful. Available for Windows as well.

------
danielha
Oh boy, that'd be so useful for me. If I was using a Mac I would be all over
that.

